# fuel filter 2000 beetle 1.8t



## 00volksguynb (Apr 26, 2007)

wondering if it is a difficult job to change the fuel filter..have no idea?...and where i can find it..gonna try to change that cause my car is bogging down when i give it a lot of gas...thanks for ur time.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: fuel filter 2000 beetle 1.8t (00volksguynb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00volksguynb* »_wondering if it is a difficult job to change the fuel filter...

Not too shabby at all.

_Quote, originally posted by *00volksguynb* »_...and where i can find it..gonna

It's the same as any MK4; on the passenger side in front of the rear axle.

_Quote, originally posted by *00volksguynb* »_gonna try to change that cause my car is bogging down when i give it a lot of gas...

Have you scanned the car to see if there are any fault codes present?
- Erik


----------



## 00volksguynb (Apr 26, 2007)

havent scanned it but a friend has a jetta and he was having the same types of problems..and after he changed the filter it stopped bogging...i also really need to change the plugs..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (00volksguynb)*

Its pretty easy, but first pull the fuse for fuel pump so you dont loose a lot of fuel all over the place. Crank the car with fuse out , the car should stop running, then disconnect battery and change it. Those clips are a pain though, be careful not to snap then or else you'll have some fun changing those fuel lines


----------



## 00volksguynb (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

yeah thats what i hear...well thanks for all the help guys hopefully it will all go well


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (00volksguynb)*

don't even need to jack the car up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you break the clip zip ties are your friend


----------



## fohveh (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

What is the "CORRECT WAY" to release the fuel line clips?? I have been under mine five times and am almost at the stage of crushing the stupid clips because they won't release. I have 1.8 2002 NB.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (fohveh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fohveh* »_What is the "CORRECT WAY" to release the fuel line clips??

Have you checked the DIY fuel filter replacement for the MK4?
A pair of small pliars works wonders to properly releasing the connections.
- Erik


----------



## vidmaster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: (bluefox280)*

i squeezed these things every which way on my sisters beetle and could not get the fuel filter off. I finally gave up after an hour and made her bring it to dealer lol. It takes me 5 mins to change the filter on my mustang but I can't do it on this car. I couldn't even see the button i was just squeezing all over every which way with my hands and needle nose pliers but it wouldn't budge


----------



## fohveh (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (vidmaster)*

I've been searching and can't find the DIY in the MK4 forum for this particular task? What plier are you refering to? where the hell is this post in the DIY?


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (fohveh)*

These are a bitoch. I found by pushing in the clip and pushing the connector toward the filter, then back, it released.
It was still a struggle.
Good luck.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (fohveh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fohveh* »_I've been searching and can't find the DIY in the MK4 forum for this particular task?

* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1276409
- Erik


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: (bluefox280)*

Erik (bluefox) is right, it's not too difficult once you figure out what you're looking for and after you get the first one to release the other one is a breeze. 
For locating the "magic" button - the button on the front fitting is located on the top of the fitting (facing the bottom of the car) and the rear fitting has the botton on the bottom (facing you). I found it easiest to release the rear fitting first, which allows you to drop the filter completely out which in turn provides greater clearance and access to the front clip's button. It was impossible for my to release the front clip with the filter still in place due to the lack of clearance for the pliers.
I hope this is helpful. After fighting with my wife's Beetle for nearly 90 minutes I finally figured out the secrets and was able to do two GTI's in under 30 minutes it's so simple. (Thanks Erik







)
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Patience and perserverance is key in this particular job.


----------

